# Eclipse3.2 Syntax-Vervollständigung aktivieren



## magic_halli (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

in Eclipse3.2 gibt es doch diese Syntax-Vervollständigung (ist das Sytax-Highlighting?), wo man nach dem Punkt-Zeichen die verschiedenen Methoden etc. angezeigt bekommt?! Das war eigentlich immer an, doch seit neuestem geht das nicht mehr. Ich bekomme keine Methoden etc. mehr angezeigt, nach dem Punkt-Zeichen.

Wie kann man das wieder aktivieren?

Danke


----------

